# steak marinade



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

Looking for a marinade for steak cuts.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Sure fire perfection with any cut - Wishbone Robusto Italian dressing, Fiesta steak seasoning, and fresh cracked black pepper. Works awesome on steaks and fajitas.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

1. light coat of olive oil, fresh cracked pepper, and kosher salt.
or....
2. Allegro marinade. http://www.allegromarinade.com/


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

We've never been a fan of marinades for steak, believing that a great piece of meat should be left alone, except for this:

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=472960


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Salt and pepper

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## flounderchaser (Aug 20, 2005)

We use Dales marinade...not the low sodium...from Kroger or HEB...Perfect flavor and very juicy!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

We make our own, VOO with fresh minced garlic, pepper, basil, oregano, rosemary.

This is the same oil that we use for dipping our Italian bread in and we often marinate steaks with it.


----------



## smokey4 (Feb 3, 2007)

*great flavor in steaks*

salt & pepper both sides
sear with flame touching steaks for two minutes each side
put up on top rack 
pour italian salad dressing on top side
cook to desired time - on a one inch thick steak, I cook mine for six minutes
and fifteen minutes for my wife
flip steak over 
pour Worcestershire Sauce on this side and cook for desired time

Been doing this for many years and always turn out great......
If steaks are not seared they will not be as good....

Smokey


----------



## dbanksls (Apr 26, 2011)

Garlic salt, freshly ground black pepper and a good dollop of butter once they're seared

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Olive oil, little balsalmic vinegar, little worcestshire, garlic, pepper

I hear many people claim they don't like steak marinaded but I feel this enhances the flavor instead of masking it.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Ribeyes get S.P.G and then a pat of butter when they come off.

We typically don't eat other cuts but may experiment with whatever 2Cool has that day....


----------



## Rockin'2 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Keep it simple*

Soy sauce and garlic powder. Mmmmmmm


----------



## Fishing911 (Aug 27, 2014)

I don't do marinades for steaks often, but when I do I like a charred Hawaiian steak similar to Houston's:

-Soy sauce
-Fresh pineapple juice
-Minced ginger
-minced garlic
-honey
-Hoisin (Japanese BBQ sauce)
-Sea Salt
-Fresh cracked pepper

Marinate for 2 days on a well marbleized rib eye. Very high heat to sear on the grill then indirect heat to roast. Outside should have a good char. Very tasty.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Simple ingredients, and hands down AMAZING.

1 cup soy sauce
1 cup water
1 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 tablespoons ground ginger

Soak for 30 minutes each side.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Simplicity is not in my train of thought in the kitchen . Cant handle it..

If you actually have a USDA Prime aged cut or choice, Let meat come to room Temp, mix up some clarified butter and OO and coat both sides, then coat it some coarse kosher salt and a fresh coarse ground pepper of choice. High Heat Charcoal or, wood or Cast Iron will do the trick.

AS for a Marinade. They sure so enhance and breal the meat down to tenderness with the right combo and time. Here is a method that I used to use on Chark and made em taste like Filet Mignon. Im not that made at the Charks anymore..

Meat-Fish Marinade

1 cup Vinegar (cider vinegar or red wine)
1 cup Vegetable oil
1 cup Soy sauce
Â¼ cup Worcestershire sauce
1-2 tablespoons oregano leaves
1 tablespoon ground marjoram
1 tablespoon ground thyme
2-3 tablespoons rosemary leaves
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1 large or 2 small onions, julian sliced

1. Place meat in large zip-lock bag. Add vinegar, oil, soy, worcestershire sauce and onion(s). I typically use red wine instead of vinegar or Â½ cup vinegar and Â½ cup red wine. If using wine, use the cheap stuff (not so cheap that it has a twist of cap).
2. Add dry ingredients (oregano through garlic powder). The dry ingredients do not have to be exact. The measurements are only guidelines.
3. Close zip-lock bag removing as much air as possible. Place on plate or in container and refrigerate. I usually flip the bag a few times during the marinating process.

Marinade Time Estimates
3-5 lbs flank steak, 24 hours minimum to 36-48 hours maximum
3-5 lbs london broil, top round 18 hours minimum to 36-48 hours maximum
3-5 lbs pork chops, 6 hours minimum to 18 hours maximum
3-5 lbs shark (mako or black tip), 2 hours minimum to 4 hours maximum
3-5 lbs tuna, 2 hours minimum to 4 hours maximum

Notes: I usually only marinade the fish for kabobs. I cut them in to 1 - 1 Â½ inch cubes before placing in the marinade. Typically, I do Â½ tuna and Â½ shark. You can also put the vegetables in the marinade with them (cherry tomatoes, extra onion, green peppers and mushrooms).

In recent taste testing, I have found that I like the flank steak much better than the london broil cut of meat. It cost a little more, but worth it. Either cut is â€œokâ€. For flank steak I usually do 2 pieces of meat for 4-6 people and 1 piece for 2-4 people. Flank steak typically is found in 1 Â½ - 2 lb portions. If you are doing a smaller piece of meat, the ingredients can be cut in half. When grilling, I cook at medium-high heat (350-400 deg) direct heat. For flank steak, 3-5 minuets per side and for london broil, 5-7 minuets per side. The meat will be medium to medium rare on the ends and medium rare to rare in the middle. You can always cut the meat in half before grilling if you desire more medium rare vs. rare meat. Slice the meat at a 45-degree angle for serving


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

1 can coca cola, 1/2 bottle of Moores marinade and 2-3 tablespoons of Worcestershire sauce. I put the steaks in a ziplock bag (usually 2 steaks) and marinade 30 minutes and No Longer than 45 minutes. Take steaks out of ziplock and sprinkle with garlic powder first and then steak seasoning of your choice. I prefer Nolan Ryan's steak or fajita seasoning (both taste close to each other). Grill to medium rare.


----------



## topdawg jr (Nov 4, 2009)

On occasions when the cut isn't as choice as I would like, I salt and pepper both sides and coat each side with a little Pickapeppa Sauce before grilling....but then again, I add a little of that stuff to almost everything I cook.


----------

